# Lessers on the move...a bit



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We heard and saw various flocks of little guys moving this weekend. They decoyed pretty well. It's about time we had some new birds.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I had two fly over me today


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

We saw a flock last Sunday in Minnesota, near the Twin Cities. Feally shocked us to see them. Only knew they were lessers by the really high pitched squeeks and they seemed quite a bit smaller that the resident greaters. Bet they went back up north with the warm weather they have there recently.


----------



## willert pc (Sep 6, 2007)

we shot some lessers this weekend and also a snow goose was shot so there is some movement going on :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

well without those little guys here in the TC there wouldnt be anything on the ground. The big boys were being stubborn until we saw the lessers mixed in and called at them for a while and sure enough they lead the cans right down.


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

We saw thousands of lessers this weekend out north of xxxx, were only able to shoot 2 though which was kinda depressing considering the numbers, but we shot some real boat mally's

Josh


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Seen a small flock of about 25 on sat. morning. Managed to whack one, didn't decoy very well. tried to land about 20 yards to the side of the dekes.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> We saw thousands of lessers this weekend out north of xxxx


why dont u just give phone numbers and fields there feedin in too!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

15.23 miles N-NE of xxxx. Dont have the gps co-ords at the moment but give me some time...


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

This weekend (10/6-7/07) we passed on several bunches of lesser's that came into my spread. Last weekend (9/30/07) there was only one bunch in the area.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Found a pocket of lessers in ND and have been hunting them since opening weekend with good sucess


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

This was Friday mid morning from 11:00 to 1:00 too bad the rest of the guys didn't want to hunt, they felt they needed a nap. I told them see what happens when you snooz!! Man were they ever dissapointed!!! Well any way had a another great time in ND. Oh by the way I could tell all of you where I was hunting but then I would have all of you in my favorite place in the whole world. I really don't feel like sharing it with anyone just yet. Enjoy the pic.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

willert pc said:


> we shot some lessers this weekend and also a snow goose was shot so there is some movement going on :lol:


Tony, were you hunting near the Metro? My crew shot a lessor just north of the cities. It was the first one I have seen killed in MN. Pretty cool. 8)


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

PJ said:


> willert pc said:
> 
> 
> > My crew


my crew, huh? I guess we aren't friends anymore.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

shot a bunch of lessers this weekend


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > My crew
> ...


It's okay man, I was just hunting with Schultz, DuTyler and Reid. :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

PJ said:


> chris lillehoff said:
> 
> 
> > PJ said:
> ...


So who gave you "boss" status? :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am the boss. 8)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The flock I hunted this wekend totaled around 1k birds. About %20 of them were Cacklers I'd say. 4 of the geese we killed on Sat. were Cacklers (3lbs), 1 Lesser (5-6lbs), and the rest were normal size geese (9-11lbs).

Sunday we had all sizes of geese comming to the feild but ended up with all regular size geese from 9lbs to a couple that were just over 12lbs.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Saw one flock of some geese...some species of canada's (yes canada's dont feel like getting chewed out and have to read a book from Diver_Sniper) that flew over. We attempted to flag and call just for the fun of it but they were on a mission.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Saw one flock of some geese...some species of canada's (yes canada's dont feel like getting chewed out and have to read a book from Diver_Sniper) that flew over. We attempted to flag and call just for the fun of it but they were on a mission.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Lots of snows moving your way but the Canadas are still up north. I'm 4 hrs. north of Minot.


----------

